# No spark, dear god help



## VMX12Rider (May 3, 2010)

Howdy.

Just bought an 86 300ZX turbo and it's already being a pain. (In fact it had to get towed the rest of the way home from the purchase). It lost spark. No spark at the coil, coil wasn't getting juice. I found a blown 10 amp fuse in the fuse box and then it started getting juice to the coil. I plugged the coil back in. still no spark. checked the wires again, the juice was gone but the fuse I put in was still good. So whats next? 

I didn't pay much for this car (I could part it out for more or even sell it to a recycler to get my cash back), but it seems a shame to do to a 95,000 mile car... So ideas?:wtf:


----------



## VMX12Rider (May 3, 2010)

Alrighty.. after more troubleshooting an who knows how long spent with a test light it turns out the problem appears to be the 'ignition control unit'. a magic little device that costs $220 at a dealership, and $120 through vatozone... Seeing mines dead I cut it open and discovered theres absolutely nothing in there but a dime sized plate transistor... what is stopping me from going to radio shack and spending $3 on a transistor, $3 on some epoxy and rebuilding the box rather than spending 3 figures on this? has anyone tried this?:woowoo:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You sound like you know what you're doing so for 6 bux, it's definitely worth a shot - not much to lose :woowoo::woowoo:


----------



## VMX12Rider (May 3, 2010)

The crank angle sensor? what is it's exact location?:wtf:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

VMX12Rider said:


> The crank angle sensor? what is it's exact location?:wtf:


Check in your distributor....


----------



## VMX12Rider (May 3, 2010)

Any away around changing the whole distributor on this? Can I just change the trigger?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

VMX12Rider said:


> Any away around changing the whole distributor on this? Can I just change the trigger?


I can't answer above question but see if this helps in any way....

WikiAnswers - Replace cam angle sensor 300zx


----------

